# BLM Mustang!



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

First off, congratulations!

Secondly, I've heard BLM Mustangs have more horse instincts than regular bred horses but I don't have any experience with them.

Thirdly, they might be bird catcher spots? https://www.google.com/search?q=bir...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCEQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=638

Have fun and good luck! I want to adopt a BLM one day


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah, that may be it. They do look a lot like that. Very neat looking though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

I am SO jealous of you! I have always wanted to adopt a mustang from the BLM! Are you planning on competing with it (like the Extreme Mustang Makeover)?

I personally do not know of anyone who has gentled a BLM horse, but i'm pretty sure if you were to look up some mustang organization, and contact some trainers, they could have some great tips for you!

Good luck!


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a BLM curly mustang - I bought him because he was a curly and not a mustang. I didn't 'gentle' him but he had a lot of trust issues when I got him - he still snorts at men. Anyway he's super loyal and great on the trail - he's very instinctive and good in a herd environment, overall he's a great all round horse. Good luck with your mustang!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!

I adopted a yearling colt last October and have been working with him since... loving every minute of it too! I know of several mustang communities where you can ask questions and meet fellow mustang owners, trainers, admirers.

I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about owning or working with a mustang (or find someone who can answer the question if I'm not sure).

One awesome mustang trainer whose techniques might come in handy for you is Kitty Lauman. She's got a few videos on YouTube, as well as DVDs you can buy if you like her style.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition and I am going to anxiously await pictures.

I have trained 2 mustangs and the only suggestion I can offer is that if you've never gentled a horse before, it would be in the best interest of both you and your mare to get help from a reputable trainer. Mustangs tend to have a heightened fight/flight reflex and if you push even a bit too hard, they can and will turn on you. That's why I ended up with my first one, because he had terrorized the people who adopted him.

However, after they are gentled and begin to have a bit of trust in you, they are extremely loyal. Both of mine made really nice horses. The first one (the one who was really aggressive) is my heart horse and will be with me until the day that he dies. The other, I gave to the daughter of a good friend and then spend hours every day riding trails, towns, and just having fun.


----------



## lydiar (Dec 30, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Congrats on your new addition and I am going to anxiously await pictures.
> 
> I have trained 2 mustangs and the only suggestion I can offer is that if you've never gentled a horse before, it would be in the best interest of both you and your mare to get help from a reputable trainer. Mustangs tend to have a heightened fight/flight reflex and if you push even a bit too hard, they can and will turn on you. That's why I ended up with my first one, because he had terrorized the people who adopted him.
> 
> However, after they are gentled and begin to have a bit of trust in you, they are extremely loyal. Both of mine made really nice horses. The first one (the one who was really aggressive) is my heart horse and will be with me until the day that he dies. The other, I gave to the daughter of a good friend and then spend hours every day riding trails, towns, and just having fun.


Totally agree - after gaining my horse's trust he is now completely awesome. He 'joins up' really well and follows me round like a big dog - his senses are definitely more heightened than a regular horse and when we are on the trail he is the first to detect if there is a bear in the area. I find he has a lot of common sense and is always communicating with me using snorts...


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are some pictures of "Galaxy". She is still in the holding pens, They are slow due to the holidays.

**edit** my hubby uses a MAC and I don't know how to rotate the picture. sorry


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I heard that it can take 6 months or more for a mustang to be "gentled", so it seems to me that I aught to be the one to "socialize" her so to speak, and then send her to a trainer for "under saddle" stuff. I don't want to rush her, and I think it would be silly to send her to a trainer and sit around to get used to people. Maybe there is something that I don't understand about this?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is certainly some unique coloring. What color do they have her papered as?

ETA: Depending on the individual horse and the individual trainer. I was riding both of mine within a few hours of setting out to ride them, but I have fairly extensive experience myself and I had the help of a very experienced trainer that had handled horses similar to 'stangs before.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I love her coloring!!! Quite unique!! Good luck with her!!! I have plans on adopting one myself one day.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

First off congrats!

Second....the biggest thing you can do when you first get her home is to just simply spend time with her. Not training....just hanging out. If you have never gentled a mustang I would strongly suggest you get in contact with a reputable trainer who knows mustangs. They have a very heightened sense of fight/flight.

On the good side their body language is very easy to read vs a domestic horse. (or so I think) Also, I love how sure footed they are. But, once they trust you and are gentled they make wonderful horses that can excell in many different areas. 

Personally I would check out kitty lauman....I love her style of taming (bamboo pole method) and urge you to check out some of her videos. 

Just remember you are in for the long haul. I have my mustang mare because her previous adopters had no idea how to gentle her or care for her and simply turned 
her loose. It has been a long journey for us to help her...but well worth it. 

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, she's cool! Can't wait for better Picts! I'll live vicariously through you...
Looks like she's got a nice head on her, pretty neck too.

As far as advice goes I adopted an untouched practically feral 2 yr old stud colt, kept him up, gelded promptly, got him halter broke. Had lots of problems with his head, but he loved a good butt scratch! Eventually got him over that. I'd keep her separate for quite a while and do lots of getting to know you. I didn't saddle break him, I'm no stang expert so I'll be watching your progress! 
How exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

They have her listed as "unknown". At best guess I would say she is a snowflake appy. There were prettier colored horses ( some to-die-for buckskins) I liked her because she was curious about me and unique looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, how strange. You'll have to post better pix when you get her home and maybe someone here can give you an idea of what to call her.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

While I wouldn't recommend trying this yourself, and would suggest a trainer - there is a great set of videos about the Extreme Mustang Makeover. Here's the first one.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I adopted mine last Feb. He was recently gelded and joined me and my other horses in the pasture. We worked on trusting each other and so far he has done everything I ask of him. He follows me everwhere even into a trailer. My other horses will not go into thorny trees or bushes. My mustang will study it, then back into the branches breaking them and then turn around to eat the grass growing in the area. He is too young to ride but as good as he is doing now I can not wait to ride him. You do have to earn a mustangs respect you can not demand it. I am amazed with mine. Enjoy your stang and enjoy what she can teach you too. Are you planning on keeping her in a stall? I've seen several that tried to jump the stall door or jump a four foot fence.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I plan on keeping her in a separate smaller run with a run-in shelter. They made sure I had 6 foot panels before they agreed to adopt her too me. We have a couple mustangs in the family... But they all came to us already gentled. Thank you for the videos AlexS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

This website has a picture of a horse that looks a lot like your horse's coloring.

Appaloosa Complex


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

We adopted a yearling Mustang last summer. We've done quite a bit of desensitizing and groundwork with him. He learns quickly and, once we gained his trust, he'll follow us into new situations pretty easily. I agree with what others have said about a heightened flight/fight instinct. I suspect, with one that's been free roaming for longer, that is probably even more true. I think it's important to keep them separate from other horses until you build a relationship with them and they look to you as their leader, and let them take their time to warm up to you. Once they trust you, I think they have a loyalty that domestic horses rarely do. Good luck.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if you can afford it, and if they have space currently available, you can pay to have her halter broke and (given her age) saddle broke as well by the wranglers or volunteers at the BLM. 

also - i'm pretty sure i've seen your mare a few times.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

hmmmm am I the only one who wonders what that lady would do if that mustang decided she was a true threat to him?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> if you can afford it, and if they have space currently available, you can pay to have her halter broke and (given her age) saddle broke as well by the wranglers or volunteers at the BLM.
> 
> also - i'm pretty sure i've seen your mare a few times.



Really! Sounds neet, I'll ask about that. You have seen her!?!? What color do you think she is? And how in the world coils resist her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah it can't hurt to ask. there are typically volunteers around who work with some of the horses in an attempt to make them "more adoptable". it's typically the youngsters though that they work with. you CAN however see about the wranglers putting 30 days on her. idk/idr the cost of it but if they have time/space it is possible. we have a mustang down there currently for saddle training. hopefully he'll be back this month.

i'd say she's an appy coloring for sure. or a REALLY strange roaning. i drive past them every day so sometimes it's hard not to drive off the road when looking at some of them. i know what you mean about some nice buckskins out there this time. wowza! quite a few pintos and palominos as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> hmmmm am I the only one who wonders what that lady would do if that mustang decided she was a true threat to him?


I'm not following.. What do you mean?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She seems fine as she's in with others. When you get her home it could be another story. Mustangs have been know to scale 6' fences for almost a standstill. Many will seemingly try to commit suicide to escape a perceived threat. Be sure to not look her in the eye, but the ground near her hooves. Whichever body part you look at she may perceive that you are getting ready to go after that. If you can get the wranglers to work with her for a month or two that is likely your best bet.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I am picking her up on Friday!  But I just thought of a couple more questions if y'all could be so kind. How do I go about getting her feet trimmed? Do I just need to quickly get on her "taming down" process? The guys at the BLM kinda made it seem like it was best to take our time, but I am religious about hoof care. Also, how soon can I make find out about her "foal" status? The guy we talked to said that all of them have the potential to be with foal, but the 2-3 year olds were a safer bet then the more mature mares. I am prepared for Her being in foal as a reality, I would just rather she not be... Haha. Anyone have any advice on how to proceed? Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, and I guess they are minimally manned in the winter... Since most people adopt in the spring... Therefore they do not offer any halter breaking. They said they will put a halter on for me though. Is that a good idea? I am planning on having a local trainer with mustang experience to come help me out with the filly. Thanks again guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Is there any way that the trainer could go with you when you pick her up? I would go ahead and have them put a halter on for me because I would want to start working with her in the roundpen as soon as I got home and if she already had a halter with a long lead on her, it would be that much easier to get started. HOWEVER, leaving her in the trailer or in a pen for any length of time at all with a halter and dragging lead on does pose it's risks, just so you know. 

As for her feet, it would depend on what kind of shape they were in. If they look okay, not great, but okay, I would go ahead and take my time building up to working with her feet. If they are in _horrible_ shape, I would talk to the farrier and vet to see if you could get them together and sedate her (possibly even knock her completely out) and have her feet trimmed that way the first time. Plus, the vet can preg check her for you to tell you definitively whether you can expect a foal this fall or not.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh... That's a good idea smrobs. I think I may just have the vet knock her out anyway. I am not sure how long my window for that shot is, but if there was any way she was pregnant, but not that far along... I would prefer that. Not to be harsh or anything, there are just lots of mustangs. 

I will have to see of I can a trainer to help me on such short notice. Is there any reason they would need to be there for the pick up? What kind Of halter do you suggest?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If she is positive and the shot is still a viable option, I also think it is a very good idea.

I wouldn't say that the trainer would _need_ to be there, but it would be a plus if they could make it.

Me, personally, I would probably choose a rope halter just because that's the type I prefer. However, if you worry about the horse getting hurt after getting tangled in the rope or caught on something, you might consider a heavier duty breakaway type halter. That way, they can get loose if they really need to but it does have a bit of holding power.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

1. odds are she's pregnant and probably past the point of the shot working.

2. if she's 3 and has been running "wild" i'm sure her feet are fine until you can get her to trust you enough to pick them up and work with them.

3. rope halter is best and honestly, a lot of the halter breaking that they WOULD do for you would involved a rope halter and long lead being left on the horse. they're mustangs and they (typically) have a great sense of self preservation so unlike a domesticated horse, if they step on the rope they're not likely to lose their **** like a "normal" horse would do. you'll be much better off having them halter her for you so that you already have it on her when you get home. 

4. they are most certainly minimally staffed and at this point it has nothing to do with the season. it's partly sad, partly frustrating and all together just a bummer.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

christabelle - where are you located?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Crimsonsky-

Thank you for the info- I originally thought that if she was pregnant it would be for a spring foal, and it would be too late. It was the fall foal idea that threw me off. It is not ideal, but was something I had considered before adopting, and had come to terms with. I was more just hoping to get lucky. How round the mares looked to me also played a big role in my mare choice- lol

You have peeked my curiosity though, what are the real reasons for the short staff? 

I am about an hour from Palomino Valley in Dayton.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oh dayton! i know (basically) exactly where you are then. not like dayton is too big. haha. 

they're just generally short staffed at the moment and the people who were doing the work out with the horses also now are being tasked with the office/paperwork duties as well. makes things a big difficult i would imagine. 

she COULD be in foal for either a spring or a fall baby. my friend adopted a burro last year (year before? man time flies!) and she showed absolutely no signs of being pregnant. 3 weeks after she was home, friend goes out to feed and lo and behold - baby! some of the mares look pregnant and are really just built that way and carry their weight in their bellies. some NEVER show the baby "bump". it's a crap-shoot imo.

when do you pick her up again? are you trailering her by yourself?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to go down there at 11 tomorrow. I guess we need a brand inspection and stuff as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

you need the brand inspection to leave with her, yes? i would imagine they should have that for you. post lots of pics! i'd love to meet you but i'll be at work. boo.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> you need the brand inspection to leave with her, yes? i would imagine they should have that for you. post lots of pics! i'd love to meet you but i'll be at work. boo.


Yup, that's the case. Do you ride endurance at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i would love to do some LD rides but have yet to have an opportunity for such (other than riding around where i live but nothing official). 

actually i'm currently on the hunt for a barn to take lessons at as i haven't had a real lesson in too long. i mainly ride trails and dressage. i used to ride the jumpers but that was when i was younger and less fragile (haha - cause i'm so old now! ).


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

My SIL had a BLM mustang. It was the only horse to ever throw her. They are devilishy smart and everything everyone said. One thing I have to say about them is the fact that they LOATHE dogs. Absolutely HATE HATE HATE. Would drop a dog without blinking an eye. So, if you have dogs you should think on that.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

furbabymum said:


> My SIL had a BLM mustang. It was the only horse to ever throw her. They are devilishy smart and everything everyone said. One thing I have to say about them is the fact that they LOATHE dogs. Absolutely HATE HATE HATE. Would drop a dog without blinking an eye. So, if you have dogs you should think on that.


interesting. i haven't noticed any particular issues with the mustangs and the dogs. the burros however... totally different story.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe it's because I'm in Wyoming. We have wolves and coyotes and such. Natural predator. They don't appreciate the domesticated dogs any more than the nondomesticated in my experience.



crimsonsky said:


> interesting. i haven't noticed any particular issues with the mustangs and the dogs. the burros however... totally different story.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

it's possible. we have coyotes here but no wolves (that i'm aware of). we do get the random bear and large cat as well. *shrug* i tend to think it's the mustang self preservation instincts that are more functional than say a "typical" domesticated horse.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

*Here she is!!*

She is home and I sure think she is pretty!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Some up close photo's of her coat.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know if I have posted in this thread previously or not, so forgive me if this is a repeat, but my BLM Mustang is the BEST horse I have ever owned!

Hands down, he is the perfect trail horse!

He also comes from Wyoming and I don't recall him ever kicking at a dog. 

He takes his job as trail horse very seriously and is as honest as they come. I have only good things to say about him! I have owned several horses and they have all had their faults, but my BLM Mustang is very close to equine perfection! He should be an ambassador for the breed. 

Your girl is very lovely! 

Did you decide if those were birdcatcher spots or an appaloosa pattern?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I think she is an Appaloosa. I don't see much in the way of mottled skin, but I see the scelara(sp?)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

yup! that's the exact mare i thought it was. doesn't look like she has the "devil ears" which is probably a good thing.  i hope she settles in quickly and you don't have a baby too soon. :wink:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She's a bute! Amazing color, congrats!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is a very unique pattern. Glad she's home .


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

My question... Why are her legs not black? Anyone know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EPMhorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Christabelle,
I have a Mustang from the Challis, ID herd. Her pic is my avatar. Please find a trainer that believes Mustangs are worthwhile horses. I turned down several trainers once I learned that they think Mustangs are trash. Try to look for a trainer now, it took me several months to get in with the trainer I chose. Look at the Mustang Challenge site for possible trainers in your area. They are wonderful horses.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats a good comment! After I got my grade I was astonished how many of the good/well known trainers refused to work with him due to lack of registration. All I wanted was a bit of a touch-up too! So I can see how many would be adverse to working with a mustang... which I would want the best for!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I am up in the air about a trainer right now. I am defiantly going to gentle her and ground break her on my own (I have done this several times). The only horse I have ever sent to training is now dead. I am not saying it is his fault, but I've never had one of my horses die... I hate that he was gone 2.5 months and now I've lost him. I sent him so someone with more experience to make him better trained for my less horse savvy hubby- I don't know how to do much beyond whoa-go-turn-back. I am not saying pro trainers kill horses. I have just been too recently burned. I don't know how long he was showing signs of colic, how long he was down, what the guy did about it before he called me etc. I don't bear any ill will, but I don't see me sending a horse off again any time soon. More likely finding someone who will come to me if I need the assistance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

Very Pretty girl.

Also, I have never had an issue with my Mustang and the dogs. My domestic gelding is the one who HATES dogs.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are there no local trainers you trust, Christabelle?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

lilbit11011 said:


> Very Pretty girl.
> 
> Also, I have never had an issue with my Mustang and the dogs. My domestic gelding is the one who HATES dogs.


Thanks! My dogs run around her little area (eating fresh poo *gag*) and she pays them no mind. I was a little worried at first though.

As far as trusting trainers- I've only ever hired one, and the horse I sent to him... died over there. It is difficult to consider going down that path again. Colic can happen at any time to any horse, for unknown reasons. I am not suing him, or slandering him... It's most likely that there was nothing he could have done about it anyway... I am just not liking the idea of sending a horse to a trainer again. My last experience sucked... And cost quite a bit of money too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As to the question about her color, she appears to exhibit an extreme version of the "wild" type bay coloring, where the black on their legs is minimal.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

smrobs said:


> As to the question about her color, she appears to exhibit an extreme version of the "wild" type bay coloring, where the black on their legs is minimal.


Thanks! That was really throwing me off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

She's lovely! How did she trailer, and how has she been settling in?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

She trailered...like a wild horse. There was not much in the way of options for her. They just squeezed her right in there. Today I did some work with her. I think she will tame down rather quickly. I used a long PVC pipe, and layed it up on her withers (and I did my best to keep it there as she ran in circles like a fool). I borrowed the technique from a Clinton Anderson video that my sister let me borrow (I also used my best Aussie accent when talking to her in case that was a key ingredient to success). It took a while but we ended the day with her standing quietly and letting me rub her all over with the pole.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

the Mustangs 4 Us page is a great resource for you. Definitely read ALL of the stuff on there, you'll learn a lot!


----------

